#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Marocchat

## Karimaa22

Hallo allemaal help me out.

Als ik op marocchat inlog wordt ik meteen geblokkeerd door marocseceur ofzo iets?

----------


## Karimaa22

Uppppp

----------


## Anissa15

omdat je mischien gekickt of gebant bent dan kan je dr meestal daarna niet meer op of je hebt een rare nickname gedaan

----------


## Karimaa22

> omdat je mischien gekickt of gebant bent dan kan je dr meestal daarna niet meer op of je hebt een rare nickname gedaan


Neee heb gwn normale nickname.

----------


## Karimaa22

Helppp

----------


## buchetta

aawwwhh wat erg, maar gelukkig ben je niet chat verslaafd,  :Smilie:

----------


## Karimaa22

Jawel ben verslaafd

----------


## buchetta

ik heb op maroc.nl een eeuwige ban gehad..  :Smilie:  
nu heb ik eindelijk me leven terug, nu kan ook genieten van de zon die schijnt
zat altyd binnen en op de chat..  :frons: 
nu ben ik eindelijk verlost van maroc.nl 
hoop dat jij ook eindelijk wordt verlost van die stanische site genaamd maroc.nl groetjes xx

----------


## Karimaa22

> ik heb op maroc.nl een eeuwige ban gehad..  
> nu heb ik eindelijk me leven terug, nu kan ook genieten van de zon die schijnt
> zat altyd binnen en op de chat.. 
> nu ben ik eindelijk verlost van maroc.nl 
> hoop dat jij ook eindelijk wordt verlost van die stanische site genaamd maroc.nl groetjes xx


Ik wil ook verlost worden kan je dat regelen voor me als ik inlog wordt ik binnen seconden uitgeknikkerd er staat dan yoi are baned marocseceur ofso ziggo teveel misbruik vanuit deze range wtf

----------


## buchetta

ik zal je een tip geven karimaa, hoe je een eeuwige ban! krijgt.
ik logde altyd in om te lopen spuien op de chat, liep constant te treiteren
en na 10jr waren ze het uiteindelijk beu,
alle plus puntje en min puntjes werden bij mekaar opgeteld,en de uitkomst was een eeuwige ban!  :frons: 

groetjes en bij voorbaat mijn dank
dhr buchetta
jongen55jr.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nobody36

Hahahahaahaha

----------


## onschatbaar

eey luister jij bent gebanned ik ben voor het eerst ingelogd en kan niet chatte hoe komt dat

----------


## ProudMommy.

Ja, precies ik dus ook. Echt raar dit.

----------

